

History of CSS Layouts, from Geocities on - mooreds
http://fantasai.inkedblade.net/weblog/2012/css-layout-evolution/

======
tokenizer
Very interesting read. The best information I got out of this was the:
columns: 30em 4; property.

Explanation from the post:

The width you specify isn't an absolute, it's a goal. If 2½ columns will fit,
you'll get two columns 45em wide each. If only half a column will fit, you'll
get one column 15em wide. So the width might not always be what was specified,
but for the reader, the design always fits the screen perfectly. And since the
column heights are auto-balanced, the layout always fits the content.

~~~
mooreds
Yeah, and that's cross browser and available today, in contrast to some of the
other CSS mentioned.

------
mvkel
I couldn't tell if this site was a demonstration of the GeoCities example,
then I saw it was in fact not.

------
wkdown
Really wish the browsers would start implementing support for CSS3 grids

